

Yo accuses Oi API of copyright infringement - evolve2k
http://m.startupsmart.com.au/leadership/legal-matters/novelty-app-yo-accuses-aussie-nanosocial-api-of-copyright-infringement/2014080112888.html

======
evolve2k
Further info on the Oi API
([http://justoi.com/api.html](http://justoi.com/api.html))

